# Reasons why Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
Involved in the African slave trade.

1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.

2. Immigrants from former European colonies are treated the exact same as everyone else, and subject to the same system as everyone else, which is not the case in the USA.

3. The Black people in Europe are Black Europeans, who are culturally the exact same as Native Europeans, because they're welcomed the same and they live, work and socialize in a completely integrated environment, they never had apartheid in Europe, nor explicitly African slavery inside their countries.

4. The women of most European countries would never tolerate the lyrics of American black rap, because they have FAR more power in a European country than what they have in the USA, and they don't have the same kind of a constitution that the USA has...
And in fact that is the very reason why European society in Europe is less competitive and more socialist.


Thank you.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm guessing you dont know the origins of the word "ghetto"


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 25, 2016)

so only American blacks live in ghettos and there aren't any in the eu?


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> so only American blacks live in ghettos and there aren't any in the eu?


Only American and South African Blacks who have been involved with White people live in Ghettos, because only they have been treated like shit.
Nowhere else.
That is correct.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > so only American blacks live in ghettos and there aren't any in the eu?
> ...



Guess you've never been on the uphill side of the Via De Roma in Naples Italy then.  In Navy parlance, we called it "the gut" because it was the wrong side of town, full of hookers, pimps, drug dealers and lots of poor people.

And yeah..................in many ways it reminded me of some of the "ghettos" as you call them, here in the USA.  I've also seen "ghettos" in many other places in Europe.  Spain has them, Italy has them, lots of places over in Europe have them.

Exactly WHERE in Europe were you running around at to come up with such a bullshit assertation?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh, Europe does have ghettos and ghetto "culture". It is inevitable with increasing third-world immigration.

The New French Ghettos  - Metropolitics


----------



## Meathead (Sep 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Seriously, you were too scared to go to the USO and yet ventured into the back streets of Naples?


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


In European cities among people who work for a living, who are paid, and have their universal healthcare, and training while on the job.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

The hookers are also legal, unless they're operating outside of the scope of the laws.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2016)

Meathead said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



Never said I was scared, just that I was nervous about bombs, and checked the places around the outside for suspicious packages, as well as kept my eyes peeled when I went in for the same. 

And yeah................I went up into the gut.  One of the best places to get a pizza was about 3 blocks up in the middle.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > so only American blacks live in ghettos and there aren't any in the eu?
> ...


You are a complete idiot. Dakar, Banjul, Monrovia, Adbijan, Lagos, Bangui, Kinshasa, Nairobi, Luanda, Maputo, Mogadischu, Dar Es Salam, Khartoum, etc., all have ghettos.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You're full of shit there.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm not talking about the conditions of Africa, you idiot.
I'm talking about Europe and how black people in Europe live.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Really?  Did YOU run around above the Via De Roma in Naples Italy from 1983 until around late 1986?  I did.  And yea, some of the best pizza came from that little pizza place.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



And those places are not ghettos.
They're cities, in very poor countries.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > You are a complete idiot. Dakar, Banjul, Monrovia, Adbijan, Lagos, Bangui, Kinshasa, Nairobi, Luanda, Maputo, Mogadischu, Dar Es Salam, Khartoum, etc., all have ghettos.
> ...


Really? Looky here .....


IceMan30 said:


> Only American and South African Blacks ... *Nowhere else.*


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Thats right..
Only American and South African blacks were victimized by Apartheid.
looky here.

Blacks in Europe, Canada, Australia and New Zealand and so on... have NOT been.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > You are a complete idiot. Dakar, Banjul, Monrovia, Adbijan, Lagos, Bangui, Kinshasa, Nairobi, Luanda, Maputo, Mogadischu, Dar Es Salam, Khartoum, etc., all have ghettos.
> ...


Jesus Christos! You really are a fucking idiot.
Read again .....


GLASNOST said:


> ... all *have *ghettos.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Yes bad neighborhoods exist.
What do you want to hear ?

No I do not go to other countries to hang around their human trash that DO NOT take center stage in the culture of the population of the country.

And a bad neighborhood in a European country, doesn't compare to America's ghettos.
Period.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Thats right..
> Only American and South African blacks were victimized by Apartheid.


You don't own a world atlas, do you. I guess you've never heard of India, Mauritania, Australia, etc.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

I've had enough trying to talk to children. Bye.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right..
> ...



India never had Black people, and they're not Blacks either.
Australia never had Apartheid.

Mauritania was colonized by Europeans, never had white people who lived there and pushed them into some area designated for them, which is Apartheid.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> I've had enough trying to talk to children. Bye.


Bye


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 25, 2016)

Europe has ghettos... why do you think they don't?   

Ghettos are a side effect of integration instead of assimilation.     That's the crux of black Americans problems....  integration was pushed over assimilation and kept them a separate and marginalized group.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...


This is basically true.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Europe has ghettos... why do you think they don't?
> 
> Ghettos are a side effect of integration instead of assimilation.     That's the crux of black Americans problems....  integration was pushed over assimilation and kept them a separate and marginalized group.



Because both assimilation and integration is how things work in Europe.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Europe has ghettos... why do you think they don't?
> ...



You don't get ghettos when you assimilate.   It's literally the opposite of assimilation.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



And that's why Europe doesn't have the ghetto culture of the USA.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



Really?  There are no ghettos in Europe?  Then why are some of your fellow republicans and Breitbart saying otherwise?  Matter of fact, they claim that Europe has ghettos for Muslims that non Muslims are afraid to go in, or are not allowed. 

Here.........here's an article to help you out. 

Farage: Muslim Ghettos in Europe are 'Sharia-Run No-Go Zones' for Police - Breitbart


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



First of all I'm a Democrat, not a Republican, so they're not my "fellow" republicans, asshole.
Secondly, Republicans say anything as long as it fits their narrative.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...




European police outside of the UK are much more well armed than the NYPD.
And there are no "no go zones"...
The cops in Europe will bomb the fuck out of you.
Blow a hole in your roof, and lower themselves through it by rope and a military helicopter.


That's how they deal with the people who once in a while get a little too nutty.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...



You are an absolute fool and a dishonest troll. Europe is plagued with African and Muslim ghettos. These are no go zones for native Europeans and the police.

Assimilation has become non-existent and there is a true divide in culture. He fucko do you remember the Muslim uprising riots in France? They happen every few years.

Get your head out of your ass.

The so called ghettos in America are not as bad as made out. These areas have electricity, running water, heat, air conditioning, cable TV, Internet, flat sceen TVs, smart phones, couches, beds, ovens, microwaves etc and better than the ghettos in Europe! 

If you don't like this country then leave it. There are many countries the support your Marxism. Go there.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 25, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> ...


You certainly fell for his web of trolling..


----------



## Preacher (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...


1 reason. Europe for the vast majority is STILL European! No other reason. If they allow non white scum in HUGE numbers and allow their countries to be taken over then yes you will see the ghetto culture. France,Germany,England are well on their way to this.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



Africans in Europe are 1000 fold worse off then in America you ignorant troll!


----------



## NLT (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture
> 
> .


Because they had a jew ghetto culture
and showers and ovens


----------



## forkup (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...


I'm Belgian and I don't agree with the OP. I can say we do have this ghetto culture you refer to. And mostly because of the same reason they exist in the States. There's an undercurrent of racism and bigotry in this country. This evolved in an entire generation of second and third generation North African immigrants becoming susceptible to people preaching terrorism in order to get back at a society they feel doesn't really accept them. It's an economical and social problem that is just as much alive here as in the US.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 25, 2016)

forkup said:


> I'm Belgian and I don't agree with the OP. I can say we do have this ghetto culture you refer to. And mostly because of the same reason they exist in the States. There's an undercurrent of racism and bigotry in this country. This evolved in an entire generation of second and third generation North African immigrants becoming susceptible to people preaching terrorism in order to get back at a society they feel doesn't really accept them. It's an economical and social problem that is just as much alive here as in the US.


Yes. Molenbeek is well known.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 25, 2016)

Read the fine print folks. They don't have the American ghetto experience because they have the European ghetto experience.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 25, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > so only American blacks live in ghettos and there aren't any in the eu?
> ...


The level of ignorance you have is astounding.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 26, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



Umm they do because globalists have. Been preaching integration over assimilation.    Everyone talks about being multicultural.....   it sounds reasonable and like a good deal..    but integration and multiculturalism lead to ghettos 

A properly assimilated person doesn't have to resort to ghetto living because they will have no problems being around anyone and will go out and love around whomever.   Not just people who look or act the way they are or where they are from.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...


What makes you think Europe does not have ghetto culture?  It's not 'American Ghetto Culture,' because, DUH, it is Europe, not America.  But there are plenty of ghettos in Europe, and really, the only difference is the level of gun violence because guns are far more restricted in Europe. I'll bet you've never even been to Europe, or if so, only for short periods as a tourist. I have lived there and you don't know what you're talking about.

I wish people did not get on here and pontificate on subjects about which they have no knowledge.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Where do you mean in Europe?

It's a continent made up of diverse and different countries.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Iceman, to a certain extent, you are right.

It's all relative. For example, a 'bad area' in Germany would not be considered a bad area in the US. The municipal authorities keep the buildings looking decent.

As for the banlieus in Paris and Brussels, these cities are 'reaping the benefits' of their colonial pasts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 26, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...





I hope you get to see my thread about assimilation today.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> These are the reasons why Western Europe doesn't have American ghetto culture despite having colonized nearly the entire world and some countries were just recently compared to history...
> Involved in the African slave trade.
> 
> 1. Modern European countries have much more authoritarian laws when it comes to hate speech, and racism and discrimination.
> ...



Europe has ghettos, but you are right, not ghettos like America.  That's because there are less than one percent blacks in most of these countries.  Although the Muslim ghettos certainly come close, and as they keep allowing Africans to file in, things will change for the worse.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 3, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



I thought rdean took the biggest mental midget award, but you have take his crown BYA LARGE MARGIN!!!


----------

